# Wasserkühlung selber bauen



## FabiTheWinLover (10. August 2012)

*Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Hi Leute,

Ich hab vor mir in den Ferien eine Wasserkühlung komplett (bis auf Pumpe  ) selbst zu bauen.
Ich will mit dem CPU Kühlblock anfangen...

Gibts vll. Tipps und Erfahrungen von eurer Seite, wie das aussehen soll?
Habt ihr interesse an einem Tagebuch?

MFG


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Interesse an Tagebüchern ist immer da... solange es mit vielen Bildern garniert wird 

Wenn es dir wirklich ums selber fertigen von Komponenten geht kannst du dich in erster Linie an den Bildern von geöffneten Blöcken orientieren.
Im Bilderthread gibt es auch immer mal wieder selbst gebaute Kühler zu sehen.
Das ganze eignet sich aber imho nur für CPU und GPU-only... mit etwas mehr Aufwand noch Spawas auf dem Mainboard.
Bei GPU-Fullcovern muss man einfach zu viel ausmessen (Höhe und Lage).
Radiatoren selber bauen wird noch schwieriger... da wäre mir der Aufwand viel zu hoch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Jup, Tagebuch ist willkommen. Für Tipps und Erfahrungen wären Vjoe2max und die Jungs von Anfitec hier die Kompetenz im Forum. Sonst haben wir afaik keinen, der schon komplette CPU/GPU-Kühler gefertigt hat. (ich selbst kann mit Southbridge und Festplatten aufwarten, aber das ist was anderes)
Radiator-Selberbauer habe ich seit mindestens einem halben Jahrzehnt keinen mehr gesehen. Da sind die Rohmaterialien einfach zu teuer, Bastler funktionieren wenn dann Wärmetauscher aus dem nicht-Wakübereich um. (da müssten sich mehrere -größtenteils gescheiterte- Heizungsexperimente im Forum finden, eine Fußbodenheizung, meine Ex-Klimaradiatoren, ein paar Autokühler,...)

Und für jemanden, der wirklich ALLES selber bauen will, ist natürlich The Dark Blade Pflichtlektüre. (Ich weiß, ist lang. Guck dir erst das Ergebnis an und halte dir vor Augen, dass davon quasi gar nichts gekauft wurde - dann sollte genug Interesse für den Rest entstehen  )

Genereller Tipp wäre zunächst einmal:
Versprich dir nicht zuviel. Die Zeiten, in denen man mit Bastlermethoden mal eben die Leistung von professionellen CPU- oder GPU-Kühlern erreicht oder gar überboten hat, sind vorbei. Da muss man schon sehr viel Zeit (und Material) investieren und Zugang zu sehr guten Maschienen haben, um auch nur in die Nähe zu kommen. Bei Radiatoren, wie erwähnt, sowieso nicht - da gibt es quasi kein Verbesserungs-, sondern nur Gestaltungspotential und mit dem chinesischen Preisniveau im Rücken können Magicool&Co jegliche private Abstimmung durch schiere Masse überkompensieren.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Wasserpumpe...

Wie viele l/Stunde sollte diese Fördern?

Habe ein paar gefunden von 10-25€ und dabei von 800l/Stunde bis 2500l/Stunde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

l/h ist sekundär (übliche Waküpumpen fangen so bei 200-300 l/h an und gehen bis 600 l/h.), entscheidend ist die maximale Förderhöhe. 1 m würde ich als Minimum ansetzen, im Wakübereich sind 1,3 (Eheim1046) bis 3,7 m (Laing DDC) üblich. Aber ich hatte auch schon Aquarienpumpen in der Hand, die 1000 l/h versprachen und bei ca. 70 cm Förderhöhe auf null abfielen...

Die leistungsfähigste derzeit genutzte Waküpumpe ist die DDC+ mit 4,7 m und "nur" 600 l/h. Besagte Eheim1046 mit 1,3 m / 300 l/h gilt aber gemeinhin als ausreichend. Es gibt zwar auch Pumpen, die deutlich mehr maximalen Durchfluss erreichen können - aber aufgrund der mangelnden Fähigkeit Druck aufzubauen leisten sie in einer Wakü weniger. Die Laing D5 z.B. tut sich trotz maximal 1500 l/h oftmals schwer, niedrigere Temperaturen als eine DDC+ zu liefern, weil sie mit ihren 3,7 m in der Praxis kaum mehr pumpt, aber mehr Wärme abgibt.
Bei einigen Extremangeboten mag die Leistung trotzdem überschritten werden. Aquatuning hat mitlerweile sogar die Eheim 1060/62 im Angebot, die mit ihren 3400l/h & 3,6 m respektive 2400 l/h & 3,7 m -man beachte 1000 l/h Verlust für 10 cm mehr Förderhöhe- sicherlich mehr Durchsatz als eine DDC+ schaffen. (Ich hab bei ~35 cm realer Förderhöhe und ein bißchen Strömungswiderstand mal 2200 l/min pro 1262 erzielt.) Aber wer schon mal mit einem von diesen Kloppern gearbeitet hat, der weiß, dass das schlichtweg keine Waküpumpen mehr sind.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Ok, die Pumpe pumpt 2,5m hoch..

Wie viel Drück entsteht in einer WaKü?
aber wenn ein Rohr 5m hoch geht und dann wieder 5m runter, fördert das jede Pumpe..
oder nicht?
Also warum ist die Förderhöhe so von Belang?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Die Förderhöhe ist einfach ein Maß dafür, wieviel Druck die Pumpe aufbauen kann, ehe sie gar kein Wasser mehr fördert. Die maximale Fördermenge gibt dagegen an, wieviel Wasser durchströmt, wenn gar kein Gegendruck mehr vorhanden ist (z.B. Tauchpumpe liegt einfach im Eimer, ohne das was angeschlossen ist). In einer Wakü braucht man typischerweise nicht viel Wasser, um die Wärme abzuführen (Wärmekapazität ist sehr hoch, Wärmeproduktion -relativ dazu- nicht), aber man muss das Wasser ausreichend hoher Geschwindigkeit durch feine Kühlstrukturen pressen, um diese Wärme effektiv aufnehmen zu können. Das Pressen ist halt wörtlich zu nehmen: Auf den Druck kommt es an. Theoretisch wären deswegen auch Verdrängerpumpen viel besser für Wasserkühlungen geeignet - aber die sind halt meist recht laut.
Die Höhe des Kreislaufes hat dagegen eher wenig damit zu tun - 5 m hoch ist kein Problem, solange in der Zuleitung schon 5 m Wasser abwärts drücken. Nettoförderhöhe = 0. (Aber beim befüllen muss man natürlich darauf achten, dass der Wasserstand im AGB nicht weiter unter dem höchsten Punkt im Kreislauf liegt, als die Pumpe schafft)

Zum Druck in einer normalen Wakü:
Einzig vorliegender Messwert sind 0,6 bar Aber das ist dann schon ne dual Laing. Die Durchflusswerte, die mit normalen erreicht werden, ergeben an der Kennlinie um die 0,3 bar maximal. Das ist auch das Maximum dessen, was die Steckverbindungen des Cape Cora HF laut Hersteller vertragen (wenn zuviel Fett auf den O-Ringen ist auch weniger...) und die Meldungen von Wasseraustritten sind dann doch recht selten. (noch seltener, als die Zahl der Nutzer).
In in einem Eheim1046 Kreislauf können es, naturgemäß, nicht über 0,13 bar sein.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Ok kann man ja ausrechen der druck müsste doch der druck sein, den man bekommt wenn man den schweredruck mit der max. Förderhöhe ausrechnet.?

Also P (Druck) = roh mal  g mal h


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Jup, das ist das Prinzip. Kann man sich aber auch einfacher machen: 1 m Wassersäule ~= 0,1 bar 
(wenn du die maximale Förderhöhe nimmst hast du aber auch den maximalen Druck - d.h. was der Kreislauf im Falle eins abgeknickten Schlauches oder bei 100%iger Verstopfung aushalten muss)


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (12. August 2012)

Hab mich jetzt für die hydor seltz l20 entschieden.
Ausser ihr habt eine bessere Pumpe im Bereich bis 25€ oder eine gleich starke zum kleineren Preis.

die l20 hat eine Förderhöhe von 1,35m, erzeugt also 0,13Bar, was ja gar nicht so schlecht ist(für den Preis)

Weiss jmd. wie groß die Oberfläche des Heatspreaders eines i5 3570k ist?

Also welche Masse er hat..
Also x auf x


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Ohne nachzumessen ~ 40 x 40 mm. Kühlerböden rangieren im Mittel bei 55 x 55 mm. Grundsätzlich orientiert man sich an den umliegenden Platzverhältnissen des Sockels, welche nicht allzu unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt für die hydor seltz l20 entschieden.
> Ausser ihr habt eine bessere Pumpe im Bereich bis 25€ oder eine gleich starke zum kleineren Preis.
> 
> die l20 hat eine Förderhöhe von 1,35m, erzeugt also 0,13Bar, was ja gar nicht so schlecht ist(für den Preis)


Die würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen. Ist ziemlich laut das Teil. Würde her nach einer Eheim 1046 Ausschau halten - evtl. gebraucht.



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Weiss jmd. wie groß die Oberfläche des Heatspreaders eines i5 3570k ist?
> 
> Also welche Masse er hat..
> Also x auf x



Das gesamte Prozssorpackage hat eine Fläche 37,5 x 37,5mm. Die Auflagefläche ist des IHS ist jedoch etwas kleiner als 30x30mm (aus LGA 1155 Dokumentation von Intel heraus gemessen). Als Auflagefläche für den Kühler würde im Prinzip sogar noch weniger reichen (ca. 25 x 25 mm). 

Was für Werkzeuge stehen dir denn zum Bau der Kühlers zur Verfügung und wie viel Erfahrung hast du mit dem Fräsen von Kupfer?


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (13. August 2012)

Eine CNC Fräße und Drehbank steht nicht zur Verfügung!
Aber eigentlich alles andere..
Hab auch schon mit der Ständerbohrmaschine Gefräst (holz) (=weniger Drehzahl als bei Metall) aber das Ergebnis was sauber...
Ich glaub, dass ich das auch ohne Fräse hinbekomme.... (ein Versuch auf jeden Fall)
Mit Metallverarbeitung bin ich gut vertraut, Kupfer hab ich allerdings noch nicht gefräßt.

Die Eheim 1046 ist mir zu teuer für einen "Versuch".
Außerdem bin ich nicht so der silent-fan ich steh mehr auf Leistung  . Trotzdem Danke für deine Bemühungen...


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Eine CNC Fräße und Drehbank steht nicht zur Verfügung!
> Aber eigentlich alles andere..
> Hab auch schon mit der Ständerbohrmaschine Gefräst (holz) (=weniger Drehzahl als bei Metall) aber das Ergebnis was sauber...
> Ich glaub, dass ich das auch ohne Fräse hinbekomme.... (ein Versuch auf jeden Fall)
> Mit Metallverarbeitung bin ich gut vertraut, Kupfer hab ich allerdings noch nicht gefräßt.



Eine CNC muss es nicht sein, aber eine manuelle Fräse ist schon sehr hilfreich .
Man kann zwar auch auf der Sandbohrmaschine Kühler herstellen, aber da wirst nicht die nötige Präzision erreichen, die du für einen, gegenüber den kommerziellen Kühlern, annähernd konkurrenzfähigen Kühler brauchst und außerdem zerstörst du so recht schnell die Lager der Maschine. Sollte es also nicht bei einem Kühler bleiben, wäre einen geeignete Maschine schon sehr zu empfehlen. 

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist es jedenfalls nicht so einfach einen wirklich leistungsfähigen Kühler zu bauen, der im heutigen Top-Niveau der kommerziellen Kühler einigermaßen mitspielen kann. Von allen Kühlern die ich bisher gebaut habe, ist mir das bisher erst einmal gelungen. Einen durchschnittlichen Kühler, der immer noch Welten besser als die aktuellen Nullnummern unter den Kommerziellen ist (Innovatek, TT) kann man hingegen auch ganz von Hand und ohne elektrische Maschinen bauen. Ausreichen wird so oder so jeder Eigenbau-Kühler, sofern er nur dicht ist, da selbst die ältesten und simpelsten Wasserkühler die es für PCs je gab noch heute jede aktuelle CPU bewältigen. Nur von der Vorstellung, dass man sich ohne großen Aufwand, hohe Präzision und KnowHow in der Region der Top-Performer bewegen kann, sollte man sich verabschieden. In meinen besten Kühler habe ich z.B. an einer manuellen Fräsmaschine, neben Werkzeugkosten, welche im Gesamten die Kosten jedes verfügbaren kommerziellen Wasserkühlers weit übersteigen, auch so viele Arbeitsstunden gesteckt, dass Eigenbau-Waküs nicht gerade als günstig, sondern eher als Luxus erscheinen - aber wie gesagt immer unter dem Aspekt, dass man Top-Performance erreichen will. Wenn man sich mit gutem Mittelmaß zufrieden gibt, sind auch einfache Eigenbauten gut dabei, sofern man ein wenig Grips, Know-How und Zeit rein steckt. 

Was das Kupfer Fräsen angeht: Kupfer ist leider sehr weich und schmiert gern. Absolut scharfe Fräser sind ein Muss und guter Rundlauf wäre äußerst vorteilhaft. Letzteres ist bei Standbohrmaschinen leider erst in einer Preisklasse gegeben in der die ersten richtigen Fräsmaschinen bereits billiger sind (so ab 2000€ aufwärts). Eine Oberfäse wäre da evtl. vorzuziehen, wobei da meist die Drehzahlen zu hoch sind (sind halt eigentlich für Holz). 



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Die Eheim 1046 ist mir zu teuer für einen "Versuch".
> Außerdem bin ich nicht so der silent-fan ich steh mehr auf Leistung  . Trotzdem Danke für deine Bemühungen...



Gebraucht sind immer wieder günstige Eheims zu haben und da sie kaum verschleißen und Ersatzteile billig im Zoohandel zu bekommen sind, sind diese Pumpen äußerst empfehlenswert - nicht nur weil sie leise sind. Die Hydor, bringt jedenfalls nicht mehr Leistung als eine Eheim 1046 und ist laut. 
Unter deinen Vorzeichen würde ich dann aber vllt. lieber nach einer gebrauchten Jingway DP-1200 Ausschau halten (gibt´s u. a. unter den Labels von Phobya und EK). Die ist auch neu schon günstig, und macht mehr wesentlich Druck als man für eine übliche Wakü braucht, ist aber sehr laut. Dürfte recht häufig sein, dass jemand den Lärm leid ist und so eine veräußert .


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (13. August 2012)

Ok, erst mal danke für die tolle und ausführliche Beratung..
Ich es mal ausprobieren was man denn so mit einer Eigenbaukühlung erreichen kann...
UND: ich begebe mich nochmal auf die suche nach einer Pumpe wenn ich ein einigermaßen befriedigendes Ergebnis beim Kühlblock und beim Radiator erreicht habe.
Die Fertigung lass ich jetzt einfach auf mich zukommen....

Bin leider gerade noch im Urlaub und kann erst in ca. 1 Woche mit der Fertigung beginnen 
Aber planen geht jetzt schon


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Gestern hab ich angefangen, musst aber dann leider schnell weg, desshalb gibts heute eine Zusammenfassung von Heute und Gestern. 
Ich habe mit dem Mittelstück begonnen.  Ok um es genauer zu beschreiben: Es ist das Verbindungsstück zwischen dem Kühlkörper auf dem Heatspreader und der Plexiglaßabdeckung. Da diese beschreibung auch noch nicht sehr aufschlussreich ist, kommt, wenn ich es heute noch schaffe, noch eine CAD Zeichnung zur Verdeutlichung hinzu. Aber ich wollte euch einfach schon mal was zum Anschauen geben 

Als Basis hab ich einen AMD Kühler von 2002 (auseinander)-genommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlplatten hab ich einfach herasgekickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kupferblock wird nun 1/2 geteilt umd daraus unter und mittel -Teil draus machen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das war aber ein harter Kampf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt gilt es ein Rechteck aus dem inneren "Harauszulösen":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kam nach viel Feilen und Bohren heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wurden die Löcher gebohrt, die die Schraube führen, die das unter, mittel und ober -Teil verbindet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt noch alles "sauber machen" und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit mal


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

hoi

lad doch bitte die bilder hier im forum hoch.so macht das anschauen keinen spaß!


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

ok,

wollt ich eigentlich hab aber nicht gecheckt wie das geht

Als Anhang?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## VJoe2max (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht schlecht aus für den Anfang und für den ersten Kühler .
Die Schraublöcher  sind ein wenig groß und nah am Rand aber du wirst sicher deine Gründe dafür gehabt haben.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Ja ich wollte den Ausschnitt innen möglichst groß machen und dabei trotzdem noch genug Dichtfläche haben


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Heute hab ich den Kühlkörper fertiggestellt:

Mit der Flex und Feile habe ich die Auflagefläche für das Mittelstück herausgearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich mit Handsäge die Kühlfinnen herausgeschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Plexiglaßabdeckung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gewinde für die Schrauben die alles zusammenhalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt noch dichten und Verschrauben: (Die Silikonwurst habe ich vor dem verschrauben etwas anhärten lassen, ist also fast wie ein Dichtring)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist dicht!!


----------



## VJoe2max (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Hmm - für einen so schnell gebastelten Kühler sieht er gar nicht schlecht aus, aber wirklich dicht ist das Teil so nicht - zumidnest gar nicht auf Dauer. Flüssigsilikon dafür auch einfach ungeeignet. 
Die Kühltechnik ist leider auch sehr ineffektiv, da das Wasser einfach oberhalb der Struktur vom Einlass zum Auslass strömt. So wird er auch nur im Bereich einfacher Luftkühler liegen, falls du ihn noch dauerhaft dicht kriegst. Nichts desto trotz ein erster Start ins Kühler Basteln. Hast du auch Bilder vom abgedichteten Zustand?


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn ich ein loch mit dem Finger verschließe und aus dem anderem Luft sauge und es danach mit der Zunge abdichte, ist nach 5min. immer noch unterdruck drinn 

Sieht nicht schön aus, aber er ist dicht und innen sind alle Finnen frei


> Die Kühltechnik ist leider auch sehr ineffektiv, da das Wasser einfach oberhalb der Struktur vom Einlass zum Auslass strömt


Das glaub ich nicht, da über den Finnen nicht viel Platz ist
Die Aufnahmen kommen einem sehr groß vor


----------



## VJoe2max (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

Die Bilder funktionieren irgendwie nicht. 

5min sind nicht grad als dauerhaft zu bezeichnen . Hinzu kommt, dass Silikon mit Wasser (womöglich mit Korrosionsschutz) nicht sonderlich beständig ist und starke Diffusionsverluste zulässt.  
Es reicht im übrigen ein halber Millimeter Platz, damit der Kühler nahezu ausschelißlich als Gleitschichtkühler arbeitet - der Zwischenraum ist leider ziemlich riesig. Kann das schon einschätzen - hab schon genug Kühler gebaut und hab da ein gutes Augenmaß .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hmm - für einen so schnell gebastelten Kühler sieht er gar nicht schlecht aus, aber wirklich dicht ist das Teil so nicht - zumidnest gar nicht auf Dauer. Flüssigsilikon dafür auch einfach ungeeignet.



Also nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Silikon, dass in der beschriebenen Weise verarbeitet wurde, sollte das wesentlich länger dichthalten, als sich die Alureste davon abhalten lassen werden, den restlichen Kreislauf zu verschandeln.



> Die Kühltechnik ist leider auch sehr ineffektiv, da das Wasser einfach oberhalb der Struktur vom Einlass zum Auslass strömt. So wird er auch nur im Bereich einfacher Luftkühler liegen,



Wenn überhaupt. So wie ich das sehe, hat er mindestens 2-3 mm Luft über der Struktur - da hatte manch Kernkühler eine besser angeströmte Oberfläche.



FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ein loch mit dem Finger verschließe und aus dem anderem Luft sauge und es danach mit der Zunge abdichte, ist nach 5min. immer noch unterdruck drinn



mit Zunge abdichten ... nach 5 min ... - irgendwie kommen mir gerade unangenehme, aber für umstehende amüsante Szenen in den Kopf.


P.S.:
Bitte vermeide Doppelposts und nutze die Bearbeiten-Funktion


----------



## affli (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung selber bauen*

@ruyven
Wie konntest du mir das nur antun???? 
Seit zwei Stunden lese ich mich nun schon in das unglaublich geniale Projekt The Dark Blade ein! 
Wahnsinn was der Typ drauf hat. Obwohl er natürlich auch die geilsten Maschinchen hat..

@Topic
Kenne mich leider viel zu wenig mit Kühlerselbstbau aus, weswegen ich hier auch besser nichts dazu sage- 
Für mich sieht der selbstgebaute Kühler schon sehr gut aus, optimierungen sicherlich möglich aber trotzdem Respekt.


----------

